# African Pygmy Hedgehogs



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

One of my friends was recently telling me about an African pygmy hedgehog. Saying it is a quarter of the size of a normal hedgehog and they are fully domesticated and don't carry diseases or fleas.


And I’d really like to have one.

But I was wondering how do you care for them and what else can they be fed other than meat (chicken, beef mince and turkey) and how are they tamed?


http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/artic...mster.html


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

my hedgehogs are fed on go cat cat biscuits as a main staple food with meal worms as a treat and dried meal worms too they get bits of chicken an such as well 

they dont tend to have fleas and such but dosnt mean they wont ever get them if they come into contact with another animal that has them


----------



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers,


----------



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

How can I get in contact with breeders?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Arthravan on here has some hoglets available at the moment and heavenly hogs is a breeder too you could try pm'ing one of them two hun: victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous little critters:flrt:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

They are lovely but very expensive - up to £200!! :eek4:

There's a local breeder near me (of no use to you obviously) and I've resisted going to see them as I just _know_ I'd want one...:lol2:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

best thing to do is to check the international hedgehog alliances reccomended breeders list found through the links to this fab forum with thousands of member from around the world www.hedgehogcentral.com
you will find ALL the information you need there.
Hope that helps


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*qe*

Can be very tamed and easily tamed live in a cage not to big not to small mines in a 3 ft plastic rat cage feed on cat food tho there is hedgehog food and are very fun!!!


----------



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers guys,

sent an email to a breeder about an hour and so away from where I live.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

try here for a breeder, this is the best UK based site for hog breeders and enthusiasts

Free forum : pygmyhogsuk


----------



## RSPB Volunteer Adam (Aug 12, 2008)

Coolio


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Im getting one from HeavenlyHogs in October. I cant wait :flrt:

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

can you keep them in a viv (melamine) with a modified front instead of glass doors,if need be?

Or would they manage to gnaw the wood?


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Alot of people use standard reptile vivs with glass doors..


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I miss my hoggie  but I know he went to a good home.... 

I'd love another one at a later date, when I have some more space free'd up.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

pied pythons said:


> can you keep them in a viv (melamine) with a modified front instead of glass doors,if need be?
> 
> Or would they manage to gnaw the wood?


You can keep them in a viv WITH glass door but just make sure it is well ventilated:2thumb:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

angeldog said:


> try here for a breeder, this is the best UK based site for hog breeders and enthusiasts
> 
> Free forum : pygmyhogsuk


This forum ok just dont beleive everything you read :lol2:


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> This forum ok just dont beleive everything you read :lol2:


depends if you want to join a forum full of experienced and truthful breeders:whip:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

if the pinto post is anything to go by:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> I miss my hoggie  but I know he went to a good home....
> 
> I'd love another one at a later date, when I have some more space free'd up.


awwwww he sure did tom hun he is a lil cracker i luffs him to bits :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

yes must agree most of the expirienced "honest" breeders in there are fab:2thumb:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

very grateful to the forum for all the "honest" decent breeders who have contacted me with offers of new companions for my herd and with whom i remain in contact with visit and remain very good hedgie friends.: victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

at the moment we have 11 hogs, our number will be up to 13 cos we are keepin our first litter, one male one female. We have also had a single litter of one, n he is doin really well. he will let you stroke his face without balling up. Hedgehogs are brilliant pets if you get them tame. We are gunna make sure that when our hoglets go up for sale they come with complete set up and are as tame as we can get them. We currently have 3 pairs together so fingers crossed we will hopefully have some more babies for sale

i was totally lizard devoted until i found hogs n now i love mammals. if you ever want any help just pm us n we can help as much as poss

xxx


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

And i thought i had a large collection of hedgies:lol2:
Let us know how things go...would be great to see some pics of them in the gallery:mf_dribble:


----------

